# Where to stay at Transworld



## evilclown (Mar 3, 2010)

We are going to the Haunt convention in St Louis, Does anyone have some suggestions on a good cheap hotel to stay at close to the convention?
Any good places to eat? We haven't gone to a convention since Chicago 2006.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry, I haven't been there since Chicago as well. I don't remember if it was 06 or not, but the last year it was hosted there. Man would I like to go back again but no longer being part of a haunt makes that an issue. haha


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The site has suggested hotel listings. Not sure if this will help you.

http://www.hcpshow.com/travel/hotel


----------



## evilclown (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks


----------

